

Economic analysis of medieval trial by battle - quant18
http://www.peterleeson.com/Trial_by_Battle.pdf

======
quant18
I particularly enjoyed this quote: "[I]t's reasonable to expect to find a
large number of retained legal representatives under a legal system in which
people feel that their property rights are constantly threatened by rent-
seeking litigiousness or in which rampant rent-seeking opportunity gives them
an incentive to behave litigiously themselves. The rarity of retained
champions in medieval England therefore suggests that rent seeking under trial
by battle wasn't rampant."

